# Unusual P226 ?



## truedge (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello! I am new to this forum but not to hand gunning.

A recent purchase of a used Sig 226 seems odd. It is a non-rail piece with a matt finish blue/black color. It is in excellent condition but has very little marking on it. There is no date code or proof marks on the normal under front of slide location. On the left side of the slide it says only Sig Sauer P226. There are no markings at all on the right side. The right side of the frame, over the trigger guard is a serial number U-160XXX. After the serial number there appears to be a proof mark that is very hard to make out. It may be an eagle over something.

I would be grateful for information someone might have on Sigs that are marked like this or could date it from the serial number. It doesn't even have a country of manufacture stamped anywhere.

Thanks in advance,
Mark


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

What I found on the internet is that the 'U' prefix on the serial number means the frame was made in Germany........

Found info on this site... Scroll down and look for your beginning serial number in the 226 listings.....
Sig Sauer Classic P-Series - Serial Number List and associated manufacture/import years/information - Topic


----------



## truedge (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you Cait43. 

The lack of markings on my 226 does puzzle me though. No mfg. location, by serial # 1987 or before, no real proofs and no import marks at all. Serial # seems to indicate that it was in a series for the Zurich police.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

German made is a good thing. The slide sounds like it had some work done on it. Any serial numbers under inside the slide ? 
Would Be nice to link them together


----------



## truedge (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for the interest. The slide does not appear to have been "cleaned" or buffed. There are no numbers or markings of any kind on the inside or under the slide. Likewise with the frame under the grips. The matte finish on the slide and frame match.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

truedge said:


> Thanks for the interest. The slide does not appear to have been "cleaned" or buffed. There are no numbers or markings of any kind on the inside or under the slide. Likewise with the frame under the grips. The matte finish on the slide and frame match.


I was taking a guess, but now thinking a little harder, which is not easy, lol.

The model 226 in the DA/SA format,, Can't be that old, and sig was moving into the American Market.

Hope it fires reliably well for you. Congrats on a nice piece.

:smt1099


----------



## truedge (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks pic.

I have owned and fired numerous Sigs. Mostly 220s, 239s and 226s. They have all been well made and reliable. Some of course shoot better than others but none have been bad. The only one I have not ever shot is a West German made 226 that is NIB with 3 factory mags, correct box and all the paperwork. I have been sorely tempted to take it out for some exercise on occasion but just can't seem to do it.

4/27 Took the strange 226 to the range today. Accurate and has the best Sig trigger I have ever felt. The trigger rivals the one in my HK USP Expert and that is pretty great. A little more research has still led me to think it was in a 1987 series used by the Zurich PD.


----------

